# Dr Pepper Wings



## powerplantop (Sep 13, 2009)

Ingredients: 
12 wing sections
2 Tablespoons Soy Sauce
teaspoon of Sea Salt
½ Tablespoon Sugar
Pinch of garlic powder
Pinch of Black Pepper
1 Tablespoon Red Pepper Flakes
12 ounces Dr Pepper

Marinate wings in sea salt, sugar, garlic powder, black pepper and one Tablespoons soy sauce for 30 minutes. 

Cook wings on med heat until the sugar starts to brown. Add one Tablespoons soy sauce, Red Pepper Flakes and Dr Pepper. Turn heat up and cook until the liquid cooks down to a glaze and starts to brown. Serve with favorite beverage.


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 13, 2009)

How do you cook theses? In a frying pan? How does 1/2 tablespoon sugar and 1 tablespoon soy sauce cover 12 chicken wings?????? Do you use any cooking oil?
I find this way to vague, but I am interested in trying it.


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 13, 2009)

PattY1 said:


> How do you cook theses? In a frying pan?


 
I used a wok but a pan would work. They get braised in the Dr Pepper. Texture is silky smoth some will love that others not so much.


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 13, 2009)

powerplantop said:


> I used a wok but a pan would work. They get braised in the Dr Pepper. Texture is silky smoth some will love that others not so much.


 

Note, I edited my post. I have more questions.


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 13, 2009)

PattY1 said:


> Note, I edited my post. I have more questions.


 
This should help.

YouTube - Dr Pepper Wings


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok, that paints a clearer picture. I looked to me more than a "pinch" of garlic and pepper. I will have to try this. Thanks.


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 14, 2009)

PattY1 said:


> Ok, that paints a clearer picture. I looked to me more than a "pinch" of garlic and pepper. I will have to try this. Thanks.


 
I have big fingers!


----------

